# Chicken just dropped dead.



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

My 9 month old Easter egger died last night. She has not displayed any signs of illness. Laying normal, eating normal, no watery eyes or runny nose etc.. I have six hens 5 now. She was lying dead right under her roost when I opened the barn door to let them range this morning. Do chickens just drop dead?? Sad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss although it hasn't happened often it has indeed happened to me not all animals show symptoms so it's still possible it had something wrong with it that you couldn't have known about . Doesn't sound like it injured itself overnight as I see no mention of blood . But since they are free range hens is it possible it might have ate something bad for it ? Part of my flock is free range and I've had to extract some weird things before .


Current flock: 78


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! Yea they are free range on 3 acres we are an organic farm. No blood or injury on her body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

It does just sometimes happen. 


Jim


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sorry. 
Oddly. If I've had any illness problems or deaths it's always with my cream legbar's! In England cream legbar is a recognised breed but I think you call them Easter eggers along with the other Easter eggers.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Much like I've had to explain to my family--

Chickens when it comes to life are like any other animal, sometimes they die for what appears to be no reason.


----------

